# welcome to the humor avant garde jazz



## ollv

Crying of centipede

http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/p/pantry_of_sug/pantry_of_sug-crying_of_centipede-2.mp3
This thread was started here: welcome to the humor avant garde jazz


----------



## ollv

Any thoughts? It is piesse about


----------



## Phil loves classical

Like I said in the other thread I thought it is great, with lots of swagger. A few moments the piano parts could be a bit less generic. Maybe vary the trombone part over time a bit more.


----------



## ollv

I have one update 
just lirik composition 
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1680711
http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/p/pantry_of_sug/pantry_of_sug-voulakanterra-2.mp3


----------



## ollv

One new composition


----------



## Phil loves classical

I think this last one is your best. Is it live performed or with software? The saxes are very articulate if it is software


----------



## ollv

Phil loves classical said:


> I think this last one is your best. Is it live performed or with software? The saxes are very articulate if it is software


This is a real sax. Thank you for opinion.


----------



## ollv

onemore





http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/p/pantry_of_sug/pantry_of_sug-no-tom-2.mp3


----------



## Manxfeeder

ollv said:


> onemore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/p/pantry_of_sug/pantry_of_sug-no-tom-2.mp3


Just a comment: Is the sax playing over a prerecorded track? Because the rhythm section has a clean sound, and the baritone sax sounds like it is five feet away from the microphone, so their sound doesn't match. I have a cheap $20 Fifine microphone that I play into with backing tracks on Audacity, and I don't have that problem. Since the baritone is exploring its sound, playing closer to the microphone would enhance the sound of its overtones. Again, just a thought that I'm offering with hesitance; you probably know more about what you're trying to get than I do.


----------



## ollv

hi Manxfeeder, thank you for you comment. which track are you talking about ?


----------



## Manxfeeder

ollv said:


> hi Manxfeeder, thank you for you comment. which track are you talking about ?


The Notom track.


----------



## ollv

ah ok. I know about all nuances of this record, and I believe that currently, it is enough. Maybe I'll change this in future, why not.
I do not have enough time now.


----------



## ollv

anyway thank you for your opinion, I'll try to do something with a new track. But I already tried to do it, 
and investigate thisone 



 and chosen distance I like after all. maybe I'll change something.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ollv said:


> Anyway thank you for your opinion, I'll try to do something with a new track. But I already tried to do it,
> and investigate thisone
> 
> 
> 
> and chosen distance I like after all. maybe I'll change something.


If you like it, that's what counts. Don't change just for me. I think we all listen for different things, and some things most people don't even notice. Yesterday I played with two different mouthpieces which sounded different to me, and when I asked for input, the piano player hadn't even noticed a difference.


----------



## ollv

hippopotamus smile ..


----------



## ollv

one old composition


----------



## ollv

one new.


----------



## Phil loves classical

You have good improvisatory sense. I'd like to hear something from you more than just a jam session on a simple sketch, something with more form.


----------



## ollv

this was just a simple song. no progression.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I mean something less improvised in general, even though you have a very strong Jazzy background


----------



## ollv

*l*

i wished to write something with mixed
1. guitar pattern (I like a guitar riffs. It is like of psychedelic rock. the jazz does not have smth like of this)
2. Sax+piano improvisation based on it. with progression,
but I have found the vocal theme
and it turned out that it is better. I'v made it shorter. it just happened


----------



## ollv

one addition psycho


----------



## ollv

This is lirik composition .. ballade.


----------



## Captainnumber36

You are immensely talented, I enjoyed listening to a few of these! Are you playing all the instruments? I like no drums.


----------



## ollv

Captainnumber36 said:


> You are immensely talented, I enjoyed listening to a few of these! Are you playing all the instruments? I like no drums.


O thank you )) it was one of style I like. It is difficult to catch tiny distance between trivial and beautiful.

PS. yes i playing all myself.


----------



## ollv

one more new


----------



## pkoi

Ну, погоди! I think this kind of a bit psychedelic jazz would work nicely in some episode of that. BTW, I absolutely love the music in that series!


----------



## ollv

hello ! one more


----------



## ollv

double


----------



## Phil loves classical

Is that you singing? You got soul, and sound a lot like Alex Chilton. I thought everything fit well.


----------



## ollv

Yes thanks. It is my singing ) One of . I have tried to use some maner.


----------



## ollv




----------



## Phil loves classical

Hey, that sounds great. Probably my favourite I've heard from your stuff. I would have liked to hear a different mode or changed melody from 0:22 to 0:50. I thought everything else was perfect. Great solos and accompaniment. You have great musical instinct, at least to me.


----------

